# Drivers souris logitech



## Benj2 (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai recemment mis une souris logitech sur le Mac du bureau.
Hors il ya quelques boutons non reconnus.

J'ai tenté de mettre la driver logitech telechargeable sur le site apple, ça n'a rien changé.

Je me souviens, mais ne trouve plus (c'est la mon problème) une page sur le net ou il y avait un driver logitech pour mac qui assuraient ils, permettait une bonne gestion de la souris avec toutes les fonctions (ou presques) dispo sur PC.

Donc, savez vous ou trouvez ces fameux bon drivers pour ma souris logitech ?

Merci


----------



## Ironfalcon (9 Juillet 2008)

Benj2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai recemment mis une souris logitech sur le Mac du bureau.
> Hors il ya quelques boutons non reconnus.
> 
> ...


 
il te faut le logiciel LCC aka Logitech Control Center 
C'est celui que j'utilise pour ma MX.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/494/3129&cl=us,en

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Benj2 (9 Juillet 2008)

Me semble que c'est ce que j'avais installé pour ma mx 400 laser.... mais quand je suis allé dans le menu souris du mac, rien de nouveau ?!!
J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

Benj


----------



## Ironfalcon (9 Juillet 2008)

Benj2 a dit:


> Me semble que c'est ce que j'avais installé pour ma mx 400 laser.... mais quand je suis allé dans le menu souris du mac, rien de nouveau ?!!
> J'ai loupé quelque chose ?
> 
> Benj


 
N'étant pas devant mon mac, je ne peut pas trop t'éclairer. Parcontre essaye de voir si une fois LCC installé, il ne s'agit pas en fait d'un programme en tache de fond ou d'un prefpane spécifique dans ton préférence système.

bonne recherche


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Juillet 2008)

Benj2 a dit:


> Me semble que c'est ce que j'avais installé pour ma mx 400 laser.... mais quand je suis allé dans le menu souris du mac, rien de nouveau ?!!
> J'ai loupé quelque chose ?
> 
> Benj



Normalement, quand tu as installé LCC il faut aller dans les préférences système et regarder tout en bas de la fenêtre sous "Autre" et là tu as accès au Logitech Control Center qui te permet de configurer tous tes boutons...


----------



## Benj2 (10 Juillet 2008)

Oui effectivement, merci, comme un idiot je l'avais pas vu !!
Seule petit probleme, j'arrive pas a faire qu'un bouton de ma souris se comporte comme un bouton central de pc (quand je clique sur un lien, il s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet).

Pas bien grave mais bon....


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Juillet 2008)

Euh.. sur PC, quand tu cliques sur un lien, il s'ouvre aussi non ?

Qu'entends-tu par fonctionnement du bouton central... ? Appuyer sur la molette ?

Si oui, dans le LCC tu peux paramétrer le "clic molette" comme tu veux et différemment pour chaque applications si tu veux


----------



## chacha95 (5 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'acheter une G500. A votre avis elle sera detectee sur mon mac? Qu'en est-il la rapidité ?


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter une G500. A votre avis elle sera detectee sur mon mac? Qu'en est-il la rapidité ?



Un retour ? Est-ce que LCC te permet de la gérer à 100 % (Boutons, changement de type de molette: libre, crantée ...) ?

Merci


----------



## chacha95 (16 Décembre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Un retour ? Est-ce que LCC te permet de la gérer à 100 % (Boutons, changement de type de molette: libre, crantée ...) ?
> 
> Merci



Non  La souris n'est pas détectée... "souris introuvable"


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Non  La souris n'est pas détectée... "souris introuvable"



As-tu essayé Steermouse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Non  La souris n'est pas détectée... "souris introuvable"



USBOverdrive


----------



## nemrod (17 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir la réponse du support de Steermouse, culotté, le mec ne sait pas et me demande de lui dire ...


----------



## nemrod (17 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> USBOverdrive



Tu as testé ou c'est une ... piste ? Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Tuas testé ou c'est une ... piste ? Merci.



Pas testé. Cela a fonctionné pour une souris Logitech non prévue pour Mac OS X et à laquelle Steermouse n'était d'aucun secours.

Une discussion récente sur la MX 1100R.


----------



## nemrod (17 Décembre 2009)

De mon côté j'ai trouvé un post sur Macrumors ou un mec dit que ça fonctionne. bon, je viens de laisser un message demandant des détails.


----------



## nemrod (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon, il semble que ce ne soit pas le cas, dommage et .... Logitech


----------



## bdlapierre (18 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Non  La souris n'est pas détectée... "souris introuvable"



je cherche une souris plutot filaire (pas trop lourde) compatible mac, débrayable en un click de
plus ou moins 1200 dpi (pour 24") à 400 dpi (pour pixel art).

Merci de me repondre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------




bdlapierre a dit:


> je cherche une souris plutot filaire (pas trop lourde) compatible mac, débrayable en un click de
> plus ou moins 1200 dpi (pour 24") à 400 dpi (pour PAO /pixel art).
> 
> Merci de me repondre



Je suis sur un wifi capricieux, donc je poste phrase par phrase :

- La logitech v 500 me semblait parfaite, elle est toujours pas compatible mac ???
- la Razer pro V 1.6 est compatible, mais pas a haute frequence , pas facile a trouver necessite souris
- la maccally vu sur macway me semblmait bien mais il faut cliquer 3 secondes pour changer la resolution.

Une autre idée ?

(achat urgent)


----------



## chacha95 (18 Janvier 2010)

Certaines touches sont compatibles mac, d'autres non sur ma G500.
J'ai à ma disposition trois niveaux de sensibilité dans la souris. Je n'ai pas de setpoints en revanche.  

Et j'ai deux boutons non reconnus (celui du haut et celui du milieu au niveau latéral gauche) 
Seuls fonctionnent les boutons clics droit/clic gauche, le bouton du milieu (affiche le dashboard), le bouton de switch cranté/non-cranté, les deux boutons de réglages de sensibilité sur trois niveaux et le bouton du bas sur la gauche de la souris (switch d'applications) 

C'est déjà pas si mal, mais bon... Si je pouvais attribuer toutes les fonctions à ma souris, ça serait encore mieux...

A noter que je revends ma souris si ça peut t'intéresser (état neuf, elle n'a pas plus de 2 mois, encore dans sa boîte)


----------



## bdlapierre (19 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Certaines touches sont compatibles mac, d'autres non sur ma G500.
> J'ai à ma disposition trois niveaux de sensibilité dans la souris. Je n'ai pas de setpoints en revanche.
> 
> Et j'ai deux boutons non reconnus (celui du haut et celui du milieu au niveau latéral gauche)
> ...



C'est quoi les setpoints ?On peut réellement changer la resolution de la souris (a vitesse dinstantannée) avec les reglages de boutons ?
Pour la proposition de vente, outre le fait qu'un produit qui n'est pas compatible est moyennement sexy, j'ai de toute façon besoin d'une facture.....


----------



## chacha95 (19 Janvier 2010)

Il s'agit du pack de logiciels logitech (mais apparemment non disponible pour cette souris). Mais des pilotes sur le net existent...

Bien entendu je fournis une facture ;-)


----------



## breizheau (20 Juin 2010)

Petite remontée de post. Quand j'avais installé ma Logitech MX1000 avec les premiers pilotes, la fonction "précédent" correspondant au bouton latéral fonctionnait.
Il y a eu une mise à jour du pilote et cette fonction à disparu. C'est TRES dommageable.  Il va falloir que je m'attelle à la tache pour retrouver cette fonction qui pour moi est indispensable.


----------

